# ThreeBoysChicks - Sold Sheep and Guineas, what to buy.....



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 28, 2012)

1.    What state/province/country are you in and what is your climate like?
*Thurmont, MD 21788  We have four seasons,  Summers get up to mid-90's on average and Winters get down to 30's on average.*
2.    How many people are in your family? Marital status?
*Married to wife Karen for 22 years and have three sons (19, 15 and 12) as of 01/28/2012.*
3.    How would you define your farm?
*Hobby Farm on 4 acres, with a 28 ft X 28 Ft barn with 2 12X12 ft stalls.  Several out buildings (shed, chicken houses, etc).*
4.    What would you do with your spare time if you had any resources you needed?
*Play in the dirt and with animals all the time.  Wait - that is what I do with my spare time.*
5.    Have you ever built a house, barn , or other types of building? Do you want to?
*I have built several chicken houses.  As a kid, I worked with my Dad who had his own business doing constructions, painting, etc.*
6.    Can you weld? Steel, aluminum, MiG, TiG, stick, Oxy-Acet?  *No*
7.    Who or what inspired you to be a farmer/rancher, hobby farmer?
*Family - Mom and Dad both came from families that farmed.*
8     Is it a hobby or an occupation?  *Hobby*
9.    In what areas are you knowledgeable and in what areas would you like to learn more?
*Gardening, Canning, Cooking, Baking, Horses, Chickens.  Just getting started with Goats, etc.*
10.  In what types of farming will you never choose to do?  *I will give anything a try.*
11.   Are you interested in providing more of your own food supply?
*I would love to do more canning, but don't have the time to harvet and can / freeze.*
12.   Where do you end up when you sink into yourself, away from the outside world?
*Either in the barn, in the garden or in front of a Piano.*
13.   Can you drive a farm tractor or a semi?  *Tractor - Yes*
14.   Do you make crafts or useful items? Would you want to teach others how to do these?
*Love music, play Piano and Clarinet.  Have done numerous counted cross stick, sowing and quilting projects.  If I had time, I would be ok to teach.*
15.   Can you legally have all forms of livestock where you are at? Do you have any? What kinds?
*We have Horses, goats, sheep, Geese, Ducks, Guineas and Chickens. and the only thing we can not have are Pigs*
16.   Can you operate a lathe? Metal, wood? - *No*
17.   Do you like to garden? If so, what do you enjoy growing?  *Yes - Vegetables and Flowers*
18.   Do you fish? Bait or explosives?  *No*
29.    Do you like to cook? Are you interested in whole foods and natural foods? raw milk? farm fresh eggs?
*Like to Cook and Bake.  We always use our own Fresh Eggs.*
30.   What was your best animal experience? Worst?
*Best Animals experience was Getting my first Horse of my own.  Worst was having to put 2 horses down in 6 months.*
35    What is on your to do list?  *Building more Chicken Houses and breeding pens.*
37.   In what do you trust?  *My Lord and Saviour Jesus Christ*
38.  Do you make and fix things yourself to save money?  *If I can, I fix it myself.*
39.  Has the experience with animals changed your attitude or habits? 
*THe trust and loves have always impressed me.  If only we could be so good.*


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 28, 2012)

I hate having to work on weekends. I work for a computer software company and have a client who is doing work this weekend that required me to check my blackberry often and assist when necessary.  Makes it hard to really get into a project.

Hatched out some beautiful B/B/S Silkies and Buff Slikies from SundownSilkies on BYC to improve my Silkie flocks.  Need to seperate my Geese soon for breeding purposes.  I have been hatching small quantities of chickens and selling chicks as fast as I hatch them.  

My Nina is my Nubian doe who is due, see the thread about her progress.  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=14693


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

It's great you started a journal!!! I'll be reading!!!


----------



## elevan (Jan 29, 2012)

Looking forward to reading your journal Ed!

I'm planning on getting Geese this Spring...any housing tips for me?


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 29, 2012)

THANK YOU!
Welcome to the world of BYH journaling, now I can write good morning in your journal


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 1, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> Looking forward to reading your journal Ed!
> 
> I'm planning on getting Geese this Spring...any housing tips for me?


My geese do there own thing.  Snow, rain, sun, it does not matter, they stay outside.  They love to have a swimming hole.  I have recylced kid's sand boxes that work great.  I use recycle dog houses as nest for them.  I just seperated mine as they should soon start breeding and laying eggs.  Mine are all housed with the horses, goats, sheep, etc.  So they can go in the horse stalls, etc.  but they really stay outside most of the time.  In winter, I feed them laying pellets, cracked corn and a little sweet feed.  In the summer, they pretty much eat grass.  I give them some corn as a snack now and then.

I love my Geese.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 2, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of geese do you have? I live in the south so in the winter here I always get to see lots of geese since they nest here until spring. I love to see the fields filled with them it is amazing. I have a picture I will post so you will see what I mean.











they were getting ready to land


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 2, 2012)

The ones with the Orange Beak are a French Telouse pair, The one in the front is Piere, the male and the other is PG (Piere's Girl).  The ones in the back are Gus (Brown Chinese) (farthest right) and GG (Gus's Girl).









Henry is a Tufted Roman  and Snow is a Tufted Roman Female - Don't mind her dirty back, they are breeding.






And here are the Welsh Harlequin Pair that I will be breeding this year also

I have some other ducks that I use for Eggs.  We love to bake with Duck Eggs and I have built up a pretty good customer base for duck eggs at this point.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 2, 2012)

their beautiful


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 2, 2012)

Nice lookign birds


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 2, 2012)

Herd in Harmony.....  I wanted to share this picture because a lot of people are surprised to learn that I have horeses that are 17.2 and 17.3 hands living with goats, sheep, geese, ducks, chickens, guineas, etc.  This is their favorite day of the week.  I am very blessed to have a neighbor just around the corner who brings these gorgeous round bales of hay (stored in side) and drops them over the fence.  They hear his tractor and get excited.  As you can see, they don't fight, they all get along and they share the bale.  Now this does not last them all week, they also get square bales of alphalpha / orchard grass mixed hay and Nina (pregnant Nubian) gets goat feed once a day.  Why am I blessed?  Because  Mr. RJ delivers these round bales to me and will only take $20 each.  There is virtually no waste as the animals clean it up.

And so you understand the scale, that board on the top of the fence is 48 inches from the ground and they are full size goats and sheep.  My girls are tall, but definately Gentle Giants.

Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Feb 2, 2012)

I love that picture. It just goes to show how gentle such a big animal can be. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Feb 2, 2012)

Beautiful animals


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 2, 2012)

My goodness.  You have an amazing family of farm animals.


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 3, 2012)

Beautiful.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 3, 2012)

Those pictures are wonderful. You may wish to consider entering the first one in the 2013 photo calendar contest, near the end of the year.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 9, 2012)

Got my first "What are you doing back there look" last night.  Every day, when Nina is eatting her evening grain, I rub her back, down her sides and then her udder.  She is got pretty comfortable with the routine and is OK with it.  Well last night, it was late, cold and I was really tierd.  And I did the same as always except I kept my waterproof gloves on, which were wet, actually frozen.  Well, when I touched her udder, her head cam out of the bucket and she glared at me.  Lesson learned, don't touch her udder with COLD / WET gloved hand.

As of today, she is on day 80 of her pregnancy.


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 9, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Lesson learned, don't touch her udder with COLD / WET gloved hand.


This is a prime example of why I love goats.  They are patient and understanding.

See, when I was preggo, I would have kicked anybody for grabbing me like that.  Cold and wet hands would have meant instant death. 

lol, It's good to hear your progress reports.  I cant't wait for my does to kid!  I am about to BUST.

and to think.  it's only a year before I will be able to breed them........


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 9, 2012)

Just think, "What would your wife do?"   Goats are such amazing animals.   Day 80 huh?  A little more than halfway there.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 12, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Just think, "What would your wife do?"


That is easy, I would be dead or seriously wounded.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 12, 2012)

Well I got a page for work and had to get up and take care of a problem.  Decided to sit here and catch up on BYH.  I updated Nina's Kidding Watch thread.

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=14693

Work has been crazy, so I have not had the time that I wish I had to tinker around in the barn with the animals.  The last month has been hurry in, feed, clean up and hurry out.  

I have been hatching chicks since before Christmas.  My Blue / Black Marans chicks sell as fast as they hatch.  Turkens and Easter Eggers are also selling, but they take a little longer.  Really exicted as I purchased some Siklie hatching eggs form SundownSilkies in NY to improve my Buff and Blue/Black/Splash Silkies.

Interesting fact about me.  I love music.  I have played the Piano since I was very young.  Stopped for several years, when I was a teenanger.  But then started back up.  About 1.5 years ago, My friend and I began leading worship at a small church that our families started to attend.  It has been a real blessing for me.  I really do love to play and with playing weekly, it forces me to practice, to sight read and has really boosted my confidence.  I played my first weekend back in November.  That was a little nerve racking, but it worked.

Well back to sleep for an hour, then up to care for the animals and get the family up for church.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 12, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Queen Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 12, 2012)

I do wish all us BYH'ers lived closer together.  My hubby has a hankering for marans...and I can't find any nearby.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 12, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I do wish all us BYH'ers lived closer together.  My hubby has a hankering for marans...and I can't find any nearby.


I got my breeding stock from PeaChick.  They are laying very well.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 18, 2012)

Well i updated my website.  I finally paid WEBS the cash to have no advertisements and to have increased bandwidth and storage.  It has really paid off already.  I posted an ad on Craigslist and added a link to my website and sold every chick I had hatched yesterday.  Now have people waiting for chicks and even had two people to purchase Nina's kids and she hasn't even had it/them yet.  

Co-Worker had a 15X 30 above ground pool that he took down several years ago.  The 30 ft deck is still standing.  He was going to take it down and take to the dump.  I offered to bring my boys and help him get it down in exchange for the lumber.  2X6 treated lumber that has been sealed over the years.  And the boards are on diagonal, so many of them are 16 ft long.  I am seeing the framing for a Goat house or maybe an actual run in shed in my large pasture.  Maybe another chicken house, definately a couple of nice nest boxes for my geese and ducks.  

Be back later this evening.

Everyone have a great day.


----------



## 77Herford (Feb 18, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Well i updated my website.  I finally paid WEBS the cash to have no advertisements and to have increased bandwidth and storage.  It has really paid off already.  I posted an ad on Craigslist and added a link to my website and sold every chick I had hatched yesterday.  Now have people waiting for chicks and even had two people to purchase Nina's kids and she hasn't even had it/them yet.
> 
> Co-Worker had a 15X 30 above ground pool that he took down several years ago.  The 30 ft deck is still standing.  He was going to take it down and take to the dump.  I offered to bring my boys and help him get it down in exchange for the lumber.  2X6 treated lumber that has been sealed over the years.  And the boards are on diagonal, so many of them are 16 ft long.  I am seeing the framing for a Goat house or maybe an actual run in shed in my large pasture.  Maybe another chicken house, definately a couple of nice nest boxes for my geese and ducks.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure but I think treated lumber is bad for Chickens.  You might want to check, I could certainly be remembering wrong.
http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/11961/pressure-treated-wood


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 18, 2012)

I have used treated posts for my runs, etc.  But also as an extra measure, I paint the inside of all my houses.  Looks nicer and makes them easier to clean.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 18, 2012)

So much for that.  One of my clients is having problems, so I will be in front of a computer much of the day.

Thank the good Lord, I get up at 5:00 and had all my chores done.


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 18, 2012)

Your site looks good!  I did however see some spelling mistakes. I can share them with you if you do not mind (I naturally proofread when I read things!).


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 18, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Your site looks good!  I did however see some spelling mistakes. I can share them with you if you do not mind (I naturally proofread when I read things!).


Please do.  I greatly appreciate it.  I have looked it over several times and every time I do, I see something else.


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 18, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok. I'll underline the section the mistake is in, put the original mistake in bold print and edits in italics for you.

Front page has 3 spelling mistakes (2 are just typos really since it is just letters mixed up) and one grammar mistake
*Blue / Black / Splahs Marans* 
_"splahs" should be splash_
*Blue / Balck / Splash Silkies*
_ "balck" should be black_
*Buff Sulkies *
_"sulkies" should be silkies_
*Guinea*
_ needs an "s" on the end_
Drop down menu for fowl has a spelling mistake.
*Guniea fowl*
_should be guinea fowl_
Drop down menu for helpful links has a spelling mistake
*Carrying for baby chicks*
_should be caring for baby chicks_
Goats and Sheep section
*Ginger had several does deliever *
_"deliever" should be deliver_
*Danny - 1/4 Alpine, 1/4 Nebian, 1/2 Boer, Whethered, born 4/13/2008*
_"Nebian" should be Nubian and "whethered" should be wether_
*Yogi - Unregistered Nigerian Dwarf Whether*
_"whether" should be wether_
*but we fell in love with one of the doe's*
_no apostraphe is needed in "doe's" is should be does_
Carrying for baby chicks section As mentioned before this should be "Caring for baby chicks"
*hen provids *
_"provids" should be provides_
*pine savings or similar*
_"savings" should be shavings_
Chicken housing section chick nursery section
*right hight *
_"hight" should be height_
Glossery of terms section
*WHETHER*
_ should be wether_
*rest period and the a ZIP*
_"rest period and the a ZIP" should be rest period, then a ZIP_
Dos section under Pets dropdown
*Ella is our protector is always willing to alert when something is not as she feels it shoud be*
_"Ella is our protector is always..." should be Ella is our protector and is always..._
*Buddy lived the first 1/5 years of his life tied outside to a tree.*
_"1/5 years" should be 1 1/2 years_
Cats section
*Charles has provin smarter than any dog to cross his path*
_"provin" should be proven_ 
_"any dog to cross his path" should be any dog that has crossed his path_
*Jack was found on Craiglist back in June of 2010.  He is great cats*
_"Craiglist" should be Craigslist "He is great cats" should be he is a great cat_
Fran's section
*She and her brother came to live with on 5/15/2011*
_"came to live with on" should be came to live with us on_
Silkies section
*Started with mixed a flock, but quickly decided to keep the colors seperated.*
_should be We started with a mixed flock, but quickly decided to keep the colors seperated._
Marans (blue/black/splash) section
*a local breeder who started with Black and Blue Cooper marans and bred out the cooper coloring to form a solid Blue and solid Black Marans*
_"Black and Blue Cooper" should be Black and Blue Copper_ _"cooper coloring" should be copper coloring_
*Juevinile Birds *
_should be Juvenile Birds_
Buff Orpington section
*IOur Buff Orpingtons are the product of crossing stock from two different breeders.  Breed for bird color and size, while also breeding for larger eggs produced*
_"IOur" should be Our__"Breed for bird color and size" should be We breed for bird color and size_
Easter Egger section
*Hatch only the eggs size large or larger in an effort to improve egg size.  Now consistently get large - jumbo eggs from our Easter Eggers.*
_should be We hatch only the eggs size larger or larger in an effort to improve egg size. We now consistently get large - jumbo eggs from our Easter Eggers._
Ducks section
*acquired a pair of Welsh Harlequin Ducks and will breeding this year to build up a small flock*
_"will breeding this year" should be will be breeding this year_
For sale page
*Farm Fresh Chicken Eggs for Eatting.  Farm Fresh Duck Eggs for Eatting*
_"Eatting" should be eating_
*White Silkies, Blue/Black/Splash Silkies and Cucko Silkies *
_"Cucko" should be cuckoo_

OK I think that is all the mistakes I found! BTW I am jealous of your main EE roo!  He is gorgeous!


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 18, 2012)

As long as you paint the wood, the treated lumber should be fine.  Wow, what a deal.  Awesome and I love the website!  I wish I had some of your chicks.  Autumnprairie has chickens and I stole some of her eggs.  I love fresh eggs.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 18, 2012)

marlomanor - thank you so very much!!!!!!


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 18, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> marlomanor - thank you so very much!!!!!!


Your Welcome. Sorry it's not all in order. I was thinking about only doing certain areas and changed my mind!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 23, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> ThreeBoysChicks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Web updates are complete.  Thanks again!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 23, 2012)

Well the boys and I ended up going to my friends last week and helping to take down his old pool deck.  We got lots of 2X6 and 2X8 that are in excellent shape.  We also got a lot of 3/4 by 6" boards that were used to make a privacy fence around the deck.  Most of the decking boards are not in good enough shape to reuse, but we got a lot and that was only half of the deck.  Here is our first project from the deck recycle.  This is a goose nest box out in our large pasture for the Brown Chinese pair and the ducks if they want.  I got the concept from the Holderread Website.  They actually provided dimension of their goose nest boxes.  Now if I could keep the chicken from kicking all of the straw out of it.  It has a wire bottom so that moisture will not collect in it.  Wire recycled also.







The plans this weekend are to build a milk stand based off of the plans from Fiasco Farm.  She provided very detailed plans, awesome.  She asks that you make a donation to their website if you use her plans, I think it is worth the donation.

Next will be to build another small chicken house out of some wood pallets and more of this recycled wood.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 23, 2012)

I LOVE the goose nest box.  It is really nicely built.  And the wire on the bottom is great.   

Fias Co Farms has a lot of great things on it.  I make a tiny donation once in a while because I have gotten so much good information from that website.  When I can afford one, I'm going to get a microscope and start doing my own fecals.  She has the BEST article on that.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 26, 2012)

Well - Today we built our milk stand.  All of the lumber was from from my co-worker's deck that we took down.  I purchased new, screws and the hook to hold it closed, about $6 todal.  Everything else is recycled.  Years ago, when we put rubber mats in the horse stalls, I kept the piece we had to cut to make it fit.  I knew they would come in hand some day.  So the top is covered with rubber mat.  I used the plans from Fiasco Farms.  They were very easy to follow.









Nina was not thrilled about getting up on it, but once she found her favorite pink bucket, she had no issues.  In this photo, she is giving me her, really look.  She did really well for the first time, I rubbed her down, checked her udder, etc.  At first, she was not happy that she could not get her head out, but very quickly settled in.


----------



## Remuda1 (Feb 26, 2012)

That looks great! Good job, now we need some action shots of her getting milked


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 26, 2012)

Remuda1 said:
			
		

> That looks great! Good job, now we need some action shots of her getting milked


Well she is just on Day 97, so we have another 1.5 months before there will be milk.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Feb 26, 2012)

Very nice goat stand. I have a couple questions to help me when I build mine.
-What is the dimensions of the platform part of the stand?
-How high is the platform off the ground?
-How tall is the part where her head goes from the platform?
-How big is the head-hole?

Sorry for so many questions. Where the plans on Fiasco Farm Website free? Maybe I will download them and save you some time.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 26, 2012)

http://www.fiascofarm.com/goats/milkstand.html

I modified it a little bit.  First, I used 2X4, even where they called for 1X4 because I had 2X4 available.

I also make my stand about 6 inches taller than they suggested, one because I have full size goats and two because I am really tall and figured it would be easier on me when milking.

And I made a small doantion to the Fiasco Farm Website - I figure it is the least I can do for the time I saved by using their plans.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 26, 2012)

nice stand, 
 I used the same plan but I made mine thinner so they won't move away as much


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 26, 2012)

Nice job.

I REALLY like the rubber mats on the top.  No slipping if you spill a little milk up there.   GREAT idea.    And they will wash down really well.  

I love the look on Nina's face.  It says how "thrilled" she is with your handiwork.   Tell Nina I like her pink bucket!  Maybe she will cheer up.

The milk stand is great for trimming hooves, BTW.  And for giving brushies and shots and all sorts of other procedures.  

A couple of suggestions I learned from experience:  

If you put a couple eyebolts on the back legs, you can hobble her for anything really unpleasant, if you have to.  

If you get some really thick wire and bend it into a ring, you can hang the bucket on it.    Or you can actually get a bucket hanger at TSC or Hoeggers or Nasco.  They are pretty cheap and they really hold the bucket in place nicely.  They will hook right over that wooden cross bar on the milk stand.


----------



## 77Herford (Feb 27, 2012)

Nice job on the stand.  QM is right that site has lots of good idea's.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 27, 2012)

Nina is still not real sure about it, but she really likes it when she is on it.  I love this photo.  You have to love those ears.


----------



## elevan (Feb 27, 2012)

Great job Ed!


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 28, 2012)

Ed,  can I just borrow you for a while to come over here and build a few things.     I promise,  You can take back a cute little goat.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 29, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Ed,  can I just borrow you for a while to come over here and build a few things.     I promise,  You can take back a cute little goat.


Well I don't plan on being in Arkansas any time soon......


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 29, 2012)

So I think Nina is spoiled.  She won't get up on the milk stand by herself.  She waits for me to pick up her front legs and then pick up her hind legs.  We built a step for it because I thought that 18 inches may be too high for her given she is pregnant.  Still no.  It has only been three days.  i will keep at it.  Good news is that once she is in it, she is very relaxed.  She lets me rub her all over and her udder is growing every day.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 29, 2012)

Well, the silly girl.  She just wants you to pick her up.  She has YOU trained.  Maybe you could just feed her on the milk stand ONLY.  And only when she gets up there by herself.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 29, 2012)

Yay for an awesome new milk stand & yay for your goatie liking it, even if she does require "a lift" lol


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 1, 2012)

Work has been crazy.  Thank you that when I am ready to kill something, I can at least take a look at some baby goat pics, calm down and move on.

I so wish I could afford to quite my job and become a farmer full time.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 1, 2012)

I used to supervise 60+ females, alllll stuck together in one room for 8-12 hrs a day 5 and 6 days a week.

Most were still in the fertile age range, so throw PMS in the mix.

I had to quit / become a farmer....otherwise I'da went crazy(er).

Hopefully your job stops making you nuts.


----------



## elevan (Mar 1, 2012)

for you Ed.  I made that change myself after deciding that huge sacrifices were worth it for my own sanity.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks - I really do love what I do.  It just gets a little over-whelming some times.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 1, 2012)

Here,  have a baby picture...







And a goat ready for basting...






Or how about a boy snoozing on the feed bin...






Or how about changing the batteries on a stuffed toy with surgical precision.






Oops,  my bad.  But I take my toy repair seriously....


----------



## elevan (Mar 2, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Or how about changing the batteries on a stuffed toy with surgical precision.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 2, 2012)

Queen - Now that was funny.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 3, 2012)

Good Morning Ed, have a great weekend


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 3, 2012)

Thank You - Same to you.  Hoping to put down lime and overseed the pastures this weekend.  Need to check the weather.  Next week Hatchery Pullet chicks should arrive.  I have all of them SOLD except about 20 and several persons intersted.  I purchased 50, one person is taking 18, so I sold them to her for $3 a chick.  Everyone else, I am selling the for $5 a chick.   In the end, I am keeping 5 pullet chicks for my laying house (variety) and will still make almost $100 on the deal.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 3, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Here,  have a baby picture...
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1156_baby_pile.jpg
> 
> ...


see, folks?  I AM the normal one.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 3, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Queen Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 3, 2012)

I see Nifty had to post the rule reminder.  So I am not going to comment other than to say, "We are all a little nuts."


----------



## elevan (Mar 3, 2012)

How ya doing Ed?


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 3, 2012)

I am doing well.  I have a client that is doing a big upgrade tonight, so I may be working, although, they are pretty self-sufficient.

Today, I did job I hate to do..... clean up the dog's yard.  We have four large dogs and they have part of the backyard for themselves.  I had not cleaned up the poop for 1.5 months.  I got 2 chicken feed bags 1/2 full each.  I hate that job.  I purchased some trees on-line to provide some shade in the pastures.  Of course, I might be dead before they actually do that.  I took 77Herford's advice and purchased some Quaking Aspen.  

Tomorrows weather is to be warm and calm winds so I plan to put down lime and over seed the pastures and our yard.  

Hatched out 20 chicks yesterday and already sold several this weekend.  Another batch moving to the hatcher tonight.  

My middle son made the high-school baseball team.  He is very excited.  He could not play last year because of a broken ankle.  So my wife took him shopping for a new bat, shoes, etc.  Our youngest needed new shoes, a helmet, etc.  Then our middle son needed to order a sweatshirt and t-shirt that are for the baseball team.  In the end, spent like $700 on baseball stuff today.  I said, I am buying another goat, this is crazy.  My wife gave me "the look".

All-in-all, I cannot complain.  Thanks for asking!


----------



## elevan (Mar 3, 2012)

Congrats to your son on making the team!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 5, 2012)

Well...... Sunday afternoon, I got the over-seeding done on the yard and the large pasture.  Need to get some more seed for the small pasture.  Another batch of chicks are hatching now and Nina is still growing.  I could not get on BYH last evening because our Internet was out.  But it is back.  Glad to see everyone is still around.  

Oh --- I got my BYH calendar in the mail today.  I had asked for one for Christmas, then my birthday.  So finally, I bought it myself.  

Everyone have a great night.


----------



## 77Herford (Mar 5, 2012)

Wow getting alot done.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 6, 2012)

Seven hundred on Baseball stuff?!?     Yikes.  That's my whole income for a month!  And your wife gave you the look for one little goat?  One little teeny tiny goat.  Well, that would be a bit of stretch after spending all that on the children.  

So what kind of goat are you getting and when are you getting her/it/him?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 6, 2012)

Having your child play on a sports team is getting really expensive, it is a shame, I am sure it keeps some children from trying out.  In one year, just for one of my children, I had to spend around 500 on soccer stuff and fund raisers for her to be on the JV team and another almost 1,000 for her to take a trip with her school choir class.  I haven't allowed her to go on any more trips with choir, we just can't afford that.  My banking account was drained that spring.  

My son needs a new glove, shoes, pants and bat for baseball, he starts ON Monday for the county league, I bet it will be near $150, if we are careful about how much we spend.  I don't know what the answer is.  It was 70 to sign him up to play in the league.   


Hope your kids have a good season.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 6, 2012)

Wow, no kidding.  My son wanted desperately to play little league when he was younger.  We couldn't afford it.  I had to say no.  Sports is so good for kids.  But it is expensive.  We opted for scouts instead.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 6, 2012)

Yeah and it doesn't help that for Little League and for High School Baseball, they have chagned what is allowed with regard to bats.  We actually purchased a bat for our middle son 2 years ago, but now it is not allowed anymore.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 7, 2012)

Ordered 50 chicks from Meyer Hatchery - They shipped 52 on Monday 3/5 - The Post Office called at 6:50 am to say they had arrived - 51 are very active in the brooder this morning.  The beautiful thing is that most of them are already sold.  I get to keep some for my laying flock and I still make some money in the end to help pay the feed bill for all my other animals.

Hatched out my first Buff Orpingtons of the year, they hatched yesterday and are being picked up Friday.  

If only we could hatch out Goats every 21 days.  We could make a lot more money.

On the Nina front, she is doing very well.  This morning, she jumped up on the milk stand all on her own.  Their might have been a treat or two waiting on the other side of the head stall, but hey we must do what we must do.

Beuatiful sunny day here.  Unfortunately, I am working from home. 

Everyone have a blessed day!


----------



## elevan (Mar 7, 2012)

I love Meyer Hatchery!  What breed did you get from them?


----------



## daisychick (Mar 7, 2012)

Chick season here too!  I have 25, 1 week olds getting ready to move out of their tiny brooder to make room for 50 chicks arriving Friday, and I have 30 eggs in the incubator.    Hopefully mine sell as fast as yours did.   My son has already picked out one pullet for his "keepers"


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 7, 2012)

Hmmm...maybe I need to tell DH buying chicks and selling them is a good business venture.  I see tons of them listed on CL though so maybe it wouldn't be the best idea around here. Plus I'd have to have people come to my house which I don't like to do!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 7, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Hmmm...maybe I need to tell DH buying chicks and selling them is a good business venture.  I see tons of them listed on CL though so maybe it wouldn't be the best idea around here. Plus I'd have to have people come to my house which I don't like to do!


The key is to get started before the Feed Stores start carrying them.

I have a website and have many repeat customers who want 4 or 5 chicks.  So I take orders.  These cost me $2.00 per chick to get them here.  I sell them for $5 per chick.  For a few, they ask me to raise them until they don't need heat.  I then charge $8 per chick for the extra 2 months of feed.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 7, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> I love Meyer Hatchery!  What breed did you get from them?


5 Silver Laced Wyandottes - I am keeing two.

19 Easter Eggers

25 Brown Egg layer Assortment - they look like reds (production reds or Rhode island Reds), barred rocks and one buff orpington.


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 7, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe if we ever move and have more space we could venture into selling chicks. Right now I don't see us having the space to do loads of chicks. We may get some new chicks ourselves this year. No clue really. DH was thinking about it Monday and we looked at TSC  and our local feed store (feed store was out and TSC had a low supply and all EEs were the same color as I had when I got the chicks that are now adults). Then of course we ended up getting our hamsters so chicks are on hold right now. I do know I want some color variety to add to our flock. Our flock is predominantly red/brown and it is kind of boring to look at. Heck I'd have no problem just adding adult birds if DH would ok it.


----------



## elevan (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm getting chick orders from people who see my eating eggs ads.    You never know what's gonna come your way but you have to put yourself out there.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 7, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> I'm getting chick orders from people who see my eating eggs ads.    You never know what's gonna come your way but you have to put yourself out there.


Absolutely, my website has drawn so much interest.  I have people wanting to buy goats.  I need to update my page to say no goats for sale.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 14, 2012)

Some days, I wish I could be a cat or a dog for that matter that lives in my house.

I work all day and come home to care fo the animals and this is what Charles does all day....







And then he looks me to say, "You had to use the flash?"


----------



## elevan (Mar 14, 2012)

Cute!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 14, 2012)

Such a tortured miserable life!


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 14, 2012)

great picture thanks for sharing.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 15, 2012)

Received 8 Turkey Eggs today.  They will be going into the incubator later tonight.  Goble Goble.


----------



## elevan (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## Royd Wood (Mar 15, 2012)

What kind have you got - we want some bronze


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 15, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Received 8 Turkey Eggs today.  They will be going into the incubator later tonight.  Goble Goble.


Wahoo, can't wait to see them hatched.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 15, 2012)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> What kind have you got - we want some bronze


They are a mix between Blue Slate and Royal Palm.  I paid $25 and received 8 eggs.  I am ok with the mix.  I want them for pets and for some turkey on the table.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 3, 2012)

I have been super busy with work and other stuff. 

Nina is gettin close, you can see her Thread for details. 

I applied for my ADGA membership yesterday.

This weekend, I need to get Nina's kidding stall ready, clean out some chicken houses, get the garden tilled and sell of some annoying hens that keep getting where they are not suppose to be.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 4, 2012)

Sick as a dog.  I started with a head cold Friday, then on Monday it went south to my chest.  This morning, I am having shortness of breath and my chest is burning.  Going to Doctor's at 10.

The weather is beautiul.  I so want to be outside.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Apr 4, 2012)

hope you feel better soon


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## elevan (Apr 4, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Ed.  Hope that they can give you something to knock it out of you quickly.


----------



## 77Herford (Apr 4, 2012)

Hope you get better man.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone!  

Bronchitis - Anitbiotics, Cough syrup with coden and and inhaler to clear my air passages.  This morning, when I woke up, it felt like my lungs were filling up.  The cough syrup put me to sleep.  I am awake right now, but going to take some more.  Coughing feels like someone has stabbed me in the chest.

I need to get out to the barn to check on Nina.  

I will check in later tonight.  At least, I can keep up on BYH while I am sick.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 4, 2012)

Hope you get well soon.


----------



## fanov8 (Apr 4, 2012)

Sorry you are sick!  However glad to hear you went to the doctor and got some medicine!  You've got to be feeling better when Nina is ready to kid!!


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Apr 4, 2012)

If Nina finds out you are sick she'll use it to her advantage. Don't show any signs of weakness!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 4, 2012)

I pulled the "Your dad is really sick, please help me".  Both of my boys that are at home went to he barn with me and they did all the work.  Nina and I took a walk.  She love to walk around the yard and eat grass and the occasional weed if she can find some.  Her belly looks like it has dropped more.  Her udder continues to grow.  She is such a love bug. We tried to get a picture of her girly parts, but she has a six sense about that.  She walks around with her tail up until you get the Camera out.  It is like she knows and keeps her tail down tight.


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 4, 2012)

hope you feel better
stopping by to say hi


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 6, 2012)

Let me start at the beginning.  All my life I have wanted horses of my own and not just any horses, but draft horeses.  As a child, I had a friend that had horses and I would go riding with her.  Then as a teenager, I started helping with a gentleman that had some race horses.  Early twenties, got married, started having kids, etc.   Ten years ago (2002), we moved to our current home and the plans were already in my head, where the barn would go, how the fence would be placed, where the chicken houses would go, etc.  Soon after the barn was built, we bought our first two horses, not drafts but horses.  Eventually, we got our first Draft Chantilly (a rescue) who was a dream horse, confident, but easy to handle.  We lost her several years ago and two and half years ago, we got Blue and Luna, again rescues.  While I have some farm land near us that we can ride on, I have always wanted to be able to go riding in the national and state parks near us, etc.  But try finding an affordable trailer that will hold two girls that weigh over 2,000 lbs each.  I have shopped craigslist and our local horse auction, but never found anything that could hold them or that I could afford.  Oh and my wife had to approve of its appearance.  

Skip to last week.  My father-in-law works at a local Auto Auction.  He called to say that they had  horse trailer for auction 4/5.  He and I went to check it out.  It was nice; tack room in front, back ramp, human doors on both sides, everthing padded and big enough to fit my girls.  I thougth I would never be able to afford it as I was trying to stay below $2000.  Last night, he called to say "I have good news and bad news, I bought the trailer but paid $3,600 for it.  I almost dfied.  I said, my wife, your daughter might kill you.  But, it turns out, she had called him and said, bid to $3,200 for it and he took a little liberty and went to $3,600.  So the trailer below is mine.  I will get more pictures later as it is beautiful inside but not yet home.

So now to get it tags and title and plan our first outting to the battlefields of Gettysburg.  I can not wait.  And on a positive note, the trailer had been donated to Good Will Industry, so the proceeds of the sale will actually be going to a great cause.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Apr 6, 2012)

That is AWESOME!


----------



## daisychick (Apr 6, 2012)

Nice trailer!   I always wondered how big trailers needed to be to haul around a few draft horses.   Riding around at the battlefields sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## elevan (Apr 6, 2012)

Congratulations Ed!  That looks like a nice trailer at a good price (even if it was over budget).  And a great deal that the proceeds went to a good cause.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 6, 2012)

It is official.  I received my ADGA membership info.  Our Tattoo is LMFD was stands for Lind Family Maryland.  Come on Nina, give me a beautiful goat baby to register.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 6, 2012)

Congratulations.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 7, 2012)

It was a good day.

So after have bronchitis earlier in the week, it was not a great idea to clean out the barn, but it needed to be done.  I cleaned the horse stalls out and have one set up to be Nina's birthing stall and then where I will keep her and her babies for the first couple of weeks and then when I want to seperate the baby / babies from Nina so that I can milk her.

Gave the horses a try with the new trailer.  Blue went right no and Luna quickly followed:

A picture through the window from the tack room to the trailer.






Loaded - And of course Luna had to poop while I was taking the picture.









Trimmed all of Blue' feet.

Luna will be trimmed tomorrow and I need to move some chicks / chikens around.


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 7, 2012)

congrats
love the pics nice job on the hooves 
Happy Easter


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 7, 2012)

Awesome trailer!


----------



## RPC (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice trailer and have a Happy Easter


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 8, 2012)

Your wife must have been as excited as you were.  I bet she was planning to surprise you!   Happy Easter.   And give your girls (horses) an extra scritch for me.  I love draft horses!


----------



## 77Herford (Apr 9, 2012)

That is a very nice trailer.  I know a friend who has a similar one and they are nice.
Glad you feeling better.

Not to sound nosy but that Luna might need a little more weight on her.

Hope you have a great ride in the national park, you lucky dog.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 9, 2012)

77Herford said:
			
		

> That is a very nice trailer.  I know a friend who has a similar one and they are nice.
> Glad you feeling better.
> 
> Not to sound nosy but that Luna might need a little more weight on her.
> ...


Not nosy at all.  Luna is an odd girl.  She has a very long body and her back end is always skinny like that.  She held her weight over the winter well, but always gets really fat when she goes out on pasture, which they just started this weekend.  She will get really fat in her neck and over her back, but because her body is long, she really never gets a fat belly.  And regardless of what we feed her, her backend always stays the shape that it is.  They will be getting their annual vet check in a few weeks.  Dr. Sarah will let me know how she thinks she is looking.

You should have seen her when Gentle Giants brought her to me, she was easily 300-400 lbs less than she is now.   She was really skinny.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 15, 2012)

It was a beautiful weekend here.  Opening Day for Little League on Saturday.  Fitting in as much as I can around games, etc.

Here is what got done.

Trimmed Luna's Feet
Gave Nina her final baby cut before she delivers
Divided one horse stall in half for Nina's kidding area.  Hung a heat lamp for just in case and got her all settled in.
Moved around more chcks
Sold Chicks
Had 2 of 5 Turkey Eggs Hatch (2 others fully developed, but never pipped)
Planted some new trees
My 15 yr old tilled the Garden (Got love when your kids are big enough to do the hard work)

And a surprise.... Well not really ...  My French Toulouse Goose had been sitting for awhile.  Was thinking it should soon.  Saturday morning, this was what was going on in the Goat house.







Then the first time she brought them outside, this morning, Sunday.  She is a first time mother, but a very good one.






And the group venturing out.  She hatched 12 goslings, but one did not make it.  Emily, wish you were closer.  I need to sell some Goslings.






I have a Tufted Roman sitting on a clutch of eggs right now also.  And the Brown Chinese is still laying.  She has not decided to sit yet.


----------



## elevan (Apr 15, 2012)

Wish I were closer too!  Don't know why y'all gotta live so far away from me


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 16, 2012)

Momma is taking really good care of her goslings.


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 16, 2012)

Wow  are they really green?  They are so cute.  

There is a law somewhere that teenagers are supposed to help with the heavy.  I am sure of it.  I read it somewhere.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 16, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Wow  are they really green?  They are so cute.
> 
> There is a law somewhere that teenagers are supposed to help with the heavy.  I am sure of it.  I read it somewhere.


Yeah it like a brown / green color.  That is them.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Apr 16, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> There is a law somewhere that teenagers are supposed to help with the heavy.  I am sure of it.  I read it somewhere.




X2


----------



## 77Herford (Apr 16, 2012)

They are pretty sweet looking.


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 16, 2012)

That law about teenagers doing the heavy work is right next to the law about parents being obligated to embarrass their children.  Of course, we parents don't have to "intentionally" embarrass our children.  It comes naturally.  Thus we are protected by a law that says we may embarrass them and should not be held liable for any harm caused and are not responsible for the cost of therapy later on.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 16, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> That law about teenagers doing the heavy work is right next to the law about parents being obligated to embarrass their children.  Of course, we parents don't have to "intentionally" embarrass our children.  It comes naturally.  Thus we are protected by a law that says we may embarrass them and should not be held liable for any harm caused and are not responsible for the cost of therapy later on.


Oh yeah - I got one for you.  Yesterday, it was 80+ degrees.  So I had on short cotton shorts and an old tank top.  My 12 year old says, "Dad you are not going any where dressed like that are you?"  To which I replied, remember that field trip in May that you want me the chaperone.....Well this is what I am wearing.   He was not ammused.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 20, 2012)

Yesterday, I had Nina and her babies outside in the front yard, where I can watch her from my home office window.  Goat TV (Live).

















PROUD MOMMA 






Isn't she pretty - It is like she matured over night.  She is such an attentive mother.  The grey thing behind her is not her udder sticking out, that is actually a Guinea that was standing behind her.


----------



## daisychick (Apr 20, 2012)

They all look great!  Nina is a great mom.


----------



## elevan (Apr 20, 2012)

Such a beautiful little family!


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 20, 2012)

What pretty babies!  And nice ears on those kids.

If you look at my signature there is a link for goat colors.  But one of the best links is here. 

I think your light colored doeling would  be considered a pale light gold sundgauu patterning with a white poll.  That basically meanis she is light gold coloring with a pattern of light colored legs and a white spot on it's head.  She has Frosted white ears.  Sundgauu because she has the light colored legs and the light stripes on her face.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 22, 2012)

I have to tell you.  We have lived here for 10 years and my wife has been in the barn more times since the goats were born than all other times over the last 10 years.  She is OCD and can not stand dirt and dust.  

We have finally given them name.

The dark one will be named Nina's Miss Libby (Libby for short) and the light one will be named Nina's Miss Tilly (Tilly for short).


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 22, 2012)

they are beautiful congrats again


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 22, 2012)

Very pretty girls, and love the names.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 26, 2012)

Well, I am taking off 1/2 day tomorrow.  Dr. Sarah is coming.  Horses need their annual shots and the goat kids are going to get disbudded and tattoed.  Then I am going to do some much needed yard work.  Our oldest finished his freshman year of college today and is bring a group of this college friends home for the weekend to visit the goats.  

Late breaking, exciting news.  My wife, went to the barn on her own and by herself.  She walked through the barn and into the field to get to the babies and ended up spending time with all of the goats.  There is hope.

And of course, there are always baby goat pics.  










All the excitment, had to take a nap.






Already becoming camera rushers.






And not to leave mom out.  She is a great mom, has a beautiful udder.  I milked a small amout out.  Her teats are perfect, the milk flowed easily.  I thinking milking her will be awesome.  I sure hope we like it.  Or course, my mother-in-law wants to make soap, a co-worker wants to make cheese.  I need more goats.


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 27, 2012)

Beautiful!  Nothing's cuter than snuggled up sleeping baby goats.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Apr 27, 2012)

SO sweet!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 27, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Late breaking, exciting news.  My wife, went to the barn on her own and by herself.  She walked through the barn and into the field to get to the babies and ended up spending time with all of the goats.  There is hope.


I totally know how you feel.  We needed to go somewhere the other day, and I asked DH to help me do chores before we left. I told him he could do something easy like feed the rabbits or chickens.  He fed the chickens, gave hay to the sheep/goats, and then pulled a bunch of grass/greens for the pig AND socialized with them all.  It was so nice.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 27, 2012)

Get this, wife is talking about breeding next year.   I think she is getting hooked.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Apr 27, 2012)

They are adorable!!!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 27, 2012)

Dr. Sarah came.  She disbudded them and tattoed them.  They are back to running around with mom in the yard.  She mildly sedates them for the process and then very quickly revives them.  No screaming or kicking.  They know have silver heads and green ears.  But they are done.  Next step is to fill out the registration papers.


----------



## 77Herford (Apr 27, 2012)

Oooo that big turkey in the back ground looks large.  Lets see a picture of the rest of your critters.


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 27, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Late breaking, exciting news.  My wife, went to the barn on her own and by herself.  She walked through the barn and into the field to get to the babies and ended up spending time with all of the goats.  There is hope.


The only thing that will get my mother out to the animals is babies. They melt even my mothers heart and when it comes to animals she is an ice queen.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 28, 2012)

77Herford said:
			
		

> Oooo that big turkey in the back ground looks large.  Lets see a picture of the rest of your critters.


This coming from the man who never posts pictures?  I will show you my critters if you show us yours?


----------



## 77Herford (Apr 28, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 28, 2012)

77Herford said:
			
		

> ThreeBoysChicks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you feel shame?


----------



## 77Herford (Apr 28, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I can have that feeling.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 28, 2012)

77 - Only because you are in a Hospital and bored.

This morning, I decided that Nina and I are going to start our morning ritual of milking.  She hoped right into the milking stand.  I gave her a dairy cut.  She did not care at all.  Then I put the milking pale under her and milked her for about 5 minutes.  My first real milking.  She was so good.  Me not so much.  With my right hand, I did great, with my left, just could not get the hang of it.  We will work it out.

So what do you think of her udder?  I am not trying to win any shows or competitions, but would you buy her kid doe if she were bred to a good quality buck?










The results.  Like I said, this was our first time and I did not even begin to milk her out.









And while Mom was in the milking stand, the girls hopped around and watched to see what we were doing.






Turkey Boy (Was suppose to be Thanksgiving Dinner)












My Son's college friends are here for the weekend.  They had never been on a draft horse.  Here is just one photo.  Blue is the Belgian and Luna is the Percheron.


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 28, 2012)

Honestly, Blue looks absolutely miserable in that pic.  Its such a shame to see an animal that unhappy.

You should send her to me, maybe she'd perk up if she was mine.  

(meaning...........  )


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 28, 2012)

I'd take that udder.  Looks better than some of them I have now.  (God bless them, I love em all, but some udders are better than udd, I mean, others)....

I don't think RTG would love Blue enough...but I would.  And wouldn't want Luna to get lonely, so I'd better just take both.

Bring 'em to Herdstock, ok?


----------



## 77Herford (Apr 29, 2012)

No, no they would do better on more acreage, send them over, lol.  I actually like the looks of Blue but usually prefer Perch's.  
At first when searching for Drafts to use, I was looking for Percherons.  We have American Creams in my old neck of the woods but they are a little pricey.

Yeah those udder look pretty nice to me.  In fact they look better than my Nubians were but my Alpines are pretty nice.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 29, 2012)

You guys are funning.  Unfortunately, Blue is not going any where.  She is my baby.  I love them both.  

Today was a beautiful day.  All the animals had a great day today.  More chicks than I know what to do with.  I need to fine some buyers.


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 29, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> You guys are funning.  Unfortunately, Blue is not going any where.  She is my baby.  I love them both.
> 
> Today was a beautiful day.  All the animals had a great day today.  More chicks than I know what to do with.  I need to fine some buyers.


meanie head.



(I am too a mature person. so there. )\\


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Apr 30, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> You guys are funning.  Unfortunately, Blue is not going any where.  She is my baby.  I love them both.
> 
> Today was a beautiful day.  All the animals had a great day today.  More chicks than I know what to do with.  I need to fine some buyers.


There is a chickestock at Gowers Feed in Ranson on May 19th.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 3, 2012)

Everyone has been showing pictures of their plants and flowers.  I too love gardening and wish I had more time to do it.  My wife's favorite color is purple, so I tend to lean towards Shrubs, plants and flowers that flower in Purple.  Without further ado, here are some pics from early this morning.

Rhododendron









Azalea








Two varieties of Iris.


----------



## marlowmanor (May 3, 2012)

Men can obviously take some good pictures too!  I love your pictures. I'm digging up some irises from my MILs this weekend(hopefully) that look like yours. I can't remember off hand if they are more like the lighter or the darker ones. I know they are purple though, and there are some yellow ones too.


----------



## Queen Mum (May 3, 2012)

I LOVE Nina's udder.  It looks great!  Very milkable.  I would have gotten a LOT of milk from her very quickly.  You will get better.   And the draft horses look great!


----------



## daisychick (May 3, 2012)

I love pink and purple flowers.  The color of your Azalea is beautiful!  It is nice to see men doing gardening and flower growing!     If I could make a living off of playing in the dirt, planting a garden and flowers and messing with my goats and chickens and other animals I would be a happy girl!    Too bad I have to actually work to pay the bills and it takes away a lot of my play time.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (May 4, 2012)

Nice pics!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 4, 2012)

So last night was the first time I locked up the babies in the horse stall and left Nina (mom) out with the other goats.  This morning, she was full of milk.  She went right to the milk stand, ate her grain, was very patient when I was not finished milking, yet she was finished eatting.  At one point, I looked up and she has her head turned around and was looking at me as if to say, "you are doing alright,  we have time".  God I love this goat.

Anyway, in the end after spilling some while filtering, we ended up with a little more than 1.25 quarts plus what was spilled.  I did not save it because it had a lot of dirt in it.  I tried using wipes to clean her udder.  Did not do good enough.  There was still dirt on her one teat that ended up in the milk.  I am going to use a wash cloth and the Fiasco Farm Wash recipe.


----------



## Waterfall (May 4, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Some days, I wish I could be a cat or a dog for that matter that lives in my house.
> 
> I work all day and come home to care fo the animals and this is what Charles does all day....
> 
> ...


 

That was a good laugh.
My Cats have a similar expression for when my wife does baby talk to them.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 5, 2012)

Our first real milk.  Everything went well.  1 lb 6 oz.  Filtered and in the freezer to chill.  Her babies were crying for her.  She definitely held back becasue her teats were not filling anymore, but as soon as her babies got to her, her teats were full and they chowed down.

Update: Two hours in the freezer and IT WAS DELICIOUS!!!!!       I would take a picture, but it is gone.  My wife loved it, my kids liked it and I thought it was amazing.  My wife says, this will save us $20 a week.  We drink a lot of milk.  I said, well hold on a minute, we may not be able to get 3 gallons right off the bat.   She says, wait for it, wait for it, wait for it .....................................  We need more goats!!!!!!!!!!  


Another positive note, sold a batch of chicks and two goslings yesterday!!!  The chickens continue to pay for their own feed.


----------



## Mamaboid (May 5, 2012)

The sweetest 4 words a goat farmer can hear!  Glad you like it, I was thrilled when we did too.


----------



## Queen Mum (May 6, 2012)

And when you get better at milking you will get more milk from Nina.  Use a very warm  wet washcloth when her milk starts to slow down  and massage her udder a bit while you are milking and she will let down more milk.   The kids won't starve either.

Yay!  more goats!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 9, 2012)

Recently I have come to understand that there are people in this world who prey on the emotions of others.  I grew up in a small town and still live in a small town.  And for the most part, the people in my life are very genuine people.  But this is not always the case.  I am not going into any details on a public forum, but would ask that everyone seriously consider the thoughts and motives of others before taking any action or making yourself vulnerable to them.


----------



## HankTheTank (May 9, 2012)

Sounds like high school


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 9, 2012)

It can surprise people.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (May 9, 2012)

I'm so sorry, Ed.  It sucks when someone we have opened up to betrays that trust.


----------



## autumnprairie (May 9, 2012)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> I'm so sorry, Ed.  It sucks when someone we have opened up to betrays that trust.


X2 I am Sorry Ed that they're are people out there like that


----------



## redtailgal (May 9, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> SuburbanFarmChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 77Herford (May 9, 2012)

Sorry to hear that.  Hope things get worked out.


----------



## elevan (May 9, 2012)




----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 10, 2012)

It is a new day and I am moving on.  Have I said lately, how absolutely happy I am with Nina and her milk.

I read BYH for years and followed all of the excellent advice, had patience and am being rewarded for it now.

With the babies locked up over night, she is very happy to see me in the morning, she goes straight to her milk stand.  With washing and milking, we are done in less than 10 minutes.   Her production has increased every day.

5/5 - 1 lb. 4 oz.
5/6 - 1 lb. 5 oz.
5/7 - 1 lb. 8.3 oz.
5/8 - 1 lb. 10.25 oz
5/9 - 1 lb. 10 oz.
5/10 - 1 lb. 12.25 oz.


She is feeding her twins and I am milking her in the morning.  I am thinking 1 ob. 12.25 oz. is pretty good, yes?

The twins (Libby and Tilly) are adorable.  They are eatting hay now and have just started nibbling on mom's grain in the evening.  So now when they are locked up at night, I am leaving them with there own grain, hay and fresh water.  They are so adorable chasing each other around the field.  Oh and they found the rock.  When Mom does not let them play King of the Mountain on her, they can move to the rock now.

Everyone have a blessed day!


----------



## daisychick (May 10, 2012)

Glad Nina is proving to be such a great goat.    I don't know a lot about milk production levels yet, but sounds good to me.   Her twins are just adorable and I bet they will have their mom's great personality.   Are you keeping both of them for future milkers??


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 10, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Glad Nina is proving to be such a great goat.    I don't know a lot about milk production levels yet, but sounds good to me.   Her twins are just adorable and I bet they will have their mom's great personality.   Are you keeping both of them for future milkers??


Oh yeah - They are keepers! 

I have contacted numerous breeders in my area and either they want $500 for a doeling or they are not CL / CAE testing.  My vet gave me the advice to build my herd from Nina.  I want healthy, happy milk goats.  I want to work towards a quality animal, but am not planning to show, so I can not justify spending $500 for a doeling.


----------



## daisychick (May 10, 2012)

Totally agree with you there.   I would build from Nina.     Then you get to raise them and you know their entire history, and they come from a great momma that will pass on her traits.


----------



## that's*satyrical (May 10, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Totally agree with you there.   I would build from Nina.     Then you get to raise them and you know their entire history, and they come from a great momma that will pass on her traits.


X2


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 11, 2012)

This morning, she milked 2 lbs 6 ounces.


----------



## HankTheTank (May 11, 2012)

That's great!

 I agree that you should build your herd from Nina. That way you know the background of all your animals, you know their temperments, etc. and you will have raised them from birth so you know for sure that they have always recieved the best care.

And you get the fun of raising kids!!


----------



## Roll farms (May 11, 2012)

Awesome....go Nina!


----------



## autumnprairie (May 11, 2012)

on the milk increase


----------



## elevan (May 11, 2012)




----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 19, 2012)

Today is a beautiful day.

Been really crazy at work.  But getting some more staff to help out.

Last night, made a batch of chocolate fudge (RollsFarms) recipe.  It was a hit.  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=1240

Going to make our first batch of cheese today.  The simple receipe to start, vinegar, salt, etc.

Many of the plant are in the ground, need to get everything else finished this weekend.

I live in Thurmont, MD and if you have been watching the news, the G8 summit is at Camp David which is a very close to Thurmont.  There are protestors in Thurmont, but so far, everything is very peaceful.

Well - Hope everyone has a great day.  Be back on later this evening.


----------



## elevan (May 19, 2012)

Take pics of your cheese!


I hope things remain peaceful in your area


----------



## SheepGirl (May 19, 2012)

Yah...the G8 summit...I was just happy to get off of school for it. But there were helicopters flying over my house pretty much all day yesterday...made me feel weird because we can see Camp David from our house (well, the trees, anyway). But glad things are still pretty good over there  I drove through downtown Frederick last night and there weren't a lot of people there like there normally is on a nice, cool Friday night. So I figured they must all be up in Thurmont


----------



## Symphony (May 19, 2012)

Sounds crazy to me.  Good luck with the cheese.


----------



## daisychick (May 23, 2012)

Would love to hear how your cheese turned out.      My Luna is due in the next 2 weeks and I am getting excited to milk for my first time.    I want to milk once a day like you are doing and let the kids have the rest of the milk.   Is Nina's udder filling out nicely since you have been milking her?   My doe's udder is looking better every day and I am just waiting for the "Boom".  She is a FF too and I just re-read Nina's kidding thread to prepare myself.   I sure hope I get to see the birth and everything goes as smoothly as is did for 
Nina.


----------



## Queen Mum (May 23, 2012)

If you want to learn about cheese making, try my cheesemaking thread http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=238911#p238911

How's Nina doing?


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 24, 2012)

Queen Mom - I checked out your thread.  Will definitely give some of those a shot.

DaisyChick - I have new pics, but have been so busy at work that I can not get time to get them on the computer and uploaded.  When I am home, I spend all my time, tending to the garden.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 26, 2012)

Hey everyone!!  I hope everyone has an opportunity to enjoy the Memorial Day weekend.  Last weekend, I took some pictures, but then life got really busy and I did not get a chance to upload anything.  I took some more pictures yesterday and this morning.  Thought I would share.

DaisyChick  I added pictures of the babies and of Nina this morning before and after milking.  

First Up, the cheese experience.  So I used the very simple, heat it and then add vinegar and salt.  Started with  gallon of milk.  I finally found a use for the fancy banana holder my wife purchased.  It worked great to hang the cheese on. I forgot to weigh the cheese before we started eating it.  Not a lot of flavor, but I guess that is what it would taste like.  Actually, it seemed sweet.  Ate most of it on salads.  Next batch, I am going to make cottage cheese as I love to eat cottage cheese and apple butter.











Next up, some FOWL pictures.  Our Tufted Roman pair hatched out two goslings.  Henry and Snow are great first time parents and are very protective.  Henry and I are getting along fine, because I pick him up and carry him around if he gets too carried away.  The Silkies are all young ones with the exception of the Cuckoo pair, which are several years old.  We found a Guinea Next, 24 eggs in it.  I candled them and then put them under two broody hens.  I tossed in a picture of one of the White Leghorn Roosters, because he decided to pose so nicely for the camera.






























Horses  They have lost their winter hair and have been enjoying an abundance of pasture and are looking mighty good.  We hope to use the horse trailer for the first time this weekend and go do a small ride somewhere.









Sheep  Well, they are sheep, what can I say.  They are pets and quite content to help keep the pasture mowed. 






Flowers and Garden  This is a picture of our Foxglove, which has never looked this good before.  Love the mix of colors.  Also a photo of the garden.  There are tomatoes, peppers, squash, zucchini and cucumbers in there.  Also not up, Dahlias, Hollyhocks, 50 Gladiola bulbs, zinnias and lettuce.    The strip on the right with nothing in, if you can see it will be a new chicken house that is split in the middle with a long run on either side that will house B/B/S Orpingtons and B/B/S Marans.









And last but definitely not least, my sweet girl and her babies.  First up is Nina, First Freshener at 38 days fresh, 10 hours since her kids were locked up.  












And Nina again after providing 3 lbs of milk and still has enough to feed the starving, screaming babies waiting for her.







And the girls (Libby and Tilly)  They are the sweetest things and just love attention.  Very hard to get a good picture because as soon as they realize I am there, they come running to me.  I get a lot of nose shots.  The last photo is them doing what they do best.  












Wait, I almost forgot, two of my three faithful milking assistants.  They love that first squart of milk that might happen to be aimed at their face.  









Hope you enjoyed the photos.  Have a great weekend!!!!!


----------



## Symphony (May 26, 2012)

I'm jealous


----------



## redtailgal (May 26, 2012)

Love the foxglove!  Mine didnt come back out this year.


----------



## Queen Mum (May 26, 2012)

Love the pictures.


----------



## manybirds (May 26, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Hey everyone!!  I hope everyone has an opportunity to enjoy the Memorial Day weekend.  Last weekend, I took some pictures, but then life got really busy and I did not get a chance to upload anything.  I took some more pictures yesterday and this morning.  Thought I would share.
> 
> DaisyChick  I added pictures of the babies and of Nina this morning before and after milking.
> 
> ...


is that queso blanca cheese? if so when i made it i cheated and added some cheese salt and it taisted great


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 26, 2012)

manybirds said:
			
		

> is that queso blanca cheese? if so when i made it i cheated and added some cheese salt and it taisted great


That is a good idea.  Where do you purchase cheese salt?


----------



## elevan (May 26, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use regular salt and the addition of herbs and things like garlic pump up the flavor.  I always taste before I hang and add more flavor as needed.  You can also change up the flavor by using a different vinegar.  I made a batch using 1/2 Balsamic vinegar and 1/2 white wine vinegar along with some salt and Italian style herbs and it was AWESOME.  This basic cheese is like a blank canvas of fresh beginner cheese - love it.


----------



## Symphony (May 26, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> ThreeBoysChicks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Italian sounding cheese made me hungry again and I just ATE!

I love your horses and those Cats remind me of our barn cats.


----------



## elevan (May 26, 2012)

Symphony said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not the best pic, but this is what I called "Balsamic cream cheese" as the balsamic makes the cheese take on a cream cheese texture.  It also gives the cheese a tan hue.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 26, 2012)

I love the idea.  I thought about using some Balsomic vinegar, but was not sure it would work the same.  I have almost 2 gallons of extra milk.  I think I will need to make some cheese tomorrow.


----------



## elevan (May 26, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> I love the idea.  I thought about using some Balsomic vinegar, but was not sure it would work the same.  I have almost 2 gallons of extra milk.  I think I will need to make some cheese tomorrow.


My first attempt failed miserably as I used only balsamic.  When I split it 1:1 with another vinegar it worked out great.  

If you want it to be more crumbly make it 2:1 other vinegar to balsamic.  I've done it both ways but like the creamy version better personally.

eta:  It looks awful when you first pull the curds from the whey...you might be tempted to throw it out at that point but follow through and you'll be rewarded.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 28, 2012)

Yesterday was a great day.  Church, then power washed the pool area, the deck, the outside furniture and the house.  Everything was going great, until I kicked my toe into one of the picnic tables.  Pretty sure I broke my little toe on my left foot.  Black and Blue and swollen.  Oh boy.  Going riding this morning, hope an pray I can get my foot into my boot.  

So someone asked me to incubate some peacock eggs for them.  I have them in the incubator now.  Started them yesterday.  If you have any special advice regardign Peacock eggs, let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## Goatherd (May 28, 2012)

My pea hens usually hatch their own eggs, but I have used an incubator to hatch 'found' eggs that don't belong to any specific hen.

My best advice would be keeping the humidity consistent throughout the incubation.  Keeping it at 60-65% throughout the incubation and then bumping it up to 90% around the 25th day, which is also the day I stop the automatic turner.  I have incubated eggs upright and on their side and have had greatest success with eggs incubated on their side, much like a goose or duck egg.  After 6 days, I candle the eggs and remove any that aren't fertile.   I only use forced air incubators so I don't have any experience with still air incubators.  Other than that, can't think of anything else that is different than any other fowl eggs.

Of course this is what has worked for me but there are others with others methods, I'm sure.  Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## daisychick (May 28, 2012)

Love all the pics!  Thanks for showing me Nina's udder, it looks amazing.   The doelings are too cute and are getting big fast!  Hope you can fit your broken toe in your boot so you get to go riding.


----------



## Symphony (May 28, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> ThreeBoysChicks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've found pulling off the wrapper works great for me.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jun 8, 2012)

Hello everyone - I have been extremely busy with work.  Barely have time to do anything on BYH, but sign in and read a few journals and then get back to work.

Last weekend was productive, all my flower beds were weeded at the same time.  Yeah!

Last night, I went to move 2 guinea eggs and 12 duck eggs from the incubator to the hatcher and well either I counted wrong or they did not get the memo on how long to stay in the eggs, because the 2 guinea keets were hatched and dried off and 2 ducklings were hatched and several others on the way.  I did go ahead and move them to the hatcher, well except the ones already hatched went into the brooder.  This morning we are up to 5 ducks and of course the 2 guinea keets.  I love keets, they are so fast and so funny to watch.

Pictures to come later when they are all dried off.


----------



## elevan (Jun 8, 2012)

Mine didn't get the memo either as most hatched day 19 with a couple waiting until day 20.  Guess we both have some EARLY BIRDS  

Being busy is good when it's productive!


----------



## Symphony (Jun 8, 2012)

Baby birds are sweet, just saw some Sand piper chicks running from my truck yesterday with their mother.  I really wish I had my camera out as they were so little but fast.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jun 8, 2012)

5 more ducklings have hatched in the incubator....... Several more on their way.  This is amazing.  The first time I every hatched duck eggs because I thought it would be difficult.  And I already have 10 out of 14 eggs hatched and at least one more is active.

These are mutt ducks.  I want them mostly for eggs as I have customers who want to purchase only duck eggs.


----------



## Symphony (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## Roll farms (Jun 8, 2012)

Congrats, papa duck.  

I hate, hate, HATE raising baby ducks.  They are awful cute, though.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 16, 2012)

Hello Everyone!!!  It has been a long time.  This summer has been absolutely crazy.  Work, work, work.  I could barely keep up with the outside chores.  I actually had 7 tomato plants in the garden and the chickens got most of them because I did not have time to do anything with them.  I have been reading through everyones updates and am very glad to see that everyone is still kicking and getting things done.  And of course I am really glad to see that the Regulars have those fall kidding threads going.  I figured I would not post until I had some updated pictures for everyone to see, so here they are.

Remember back in April, our Nina gave birth to adorable baby girls.







Here they are today.  LFMD Ninas Miss Libby (Black / Brown)  and LFMD Ninas Miss Tilly (Fawn / Tan)
















I had a heck of a time finding a buck to use for breeding.  Several persons had one available, but I was not pleased with the care of their animals and could not imagine leaving my Nina there for even a day.  So I searched and found a farm about 1 hour away and picked up RIMFIRE (he is 75% but not registered).  His full brother (twin) is spotted and his mom typical has kids with spots.   Spots or not, he is beautiful.  He is still timid and afraid, but after his first week, is starting to warm up.  He is just over 7 months.  
















I opted for a Boer because Nina is unregistered and I plan to sell the offspring as pets or as meet and then going to use the funds to purchase a nice Registered Nubian Buckling  this spring to breed Libby and Tilly in the fall.  Today, Nina was showing signs of heat, so I put her in with Rimfire.  He went right to her, she stood still and they are very happy.  I am going to leave her in with him for a few weeks just to be sure and also so he has some company. 






In other news, have been selling chickens and eggs all summer and am still hatching.  

I hope to be around more and able to keep up with BackyardHerds.  Thanks for stopping by and taking a look.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 16, 2012)

Welcome back.  I missed you.   Wow, that buck is lovely.  He should make some really nice kids with Nina.  And Nina's babies have really turned out beautifully.   You have done a wonderful job with her and her kids.  

Maybe you can buy one Roll Farms new little bucklings.  They are SO handsome!   Or take a look at some of Donnabelles' kids.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 16, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Welcome back.  I missed you.   Wow, that buck is lovely.  He should make some really nice kids with Nina.  And Nina's babies have really turned out beautifully.   You have done a wonderful job with her and her kids.
> 
> Maybe you can buy one Roll Farms new little bucklings.  They are SO handsome!   Or take a look at some of Donnabelles' kids.


I am already thinking summer road trip to Indiana.  I would love nothing more than to have a Rolls Farm Buckling.


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 16, 2012)

Love the pics thanks for the update I have missed your posts


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 17, 2012)

Today was a good day.  Sold some pullet chickens, enough to pay for 2 weeks worth of feed.    Nina and Rimfire are still happy together.  Let's just hope she does not go into heat in 19 days 

What a gorgious day.  Getting some yard work done and more preparing for the winter.


----------



## Symphony (Nov 19, 2012)

Nice looking Goats.  I understand being busy.


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Nov 19, 2012)

They are just beautiful.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 11, 2012)

Good Morning everyone.  Still foggy here from the rain over the weekend.  And way too warm for December in Maryland.  I am ready for a good freeze that lasts a while.  We need to kill some germs and get rid of the mud.  That is my desire.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 19, 2012)

Well, I drew blood from Nina, B001 and B002 for Pregnancy Tests and CAE and from Tilly and Libby for CAE test only.  

Does BioTracking not do CL testing?  I need to call them in the morning.


----------



## elevan (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 25, 2012)

Thank You!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 27, 2012)

Hey ThreeBoysChicks,

I have a house right up the road from you in Cascade (it's rented out now, though.) I always think of that when I see you post, just thought I'd comment about that. You are like my neighbor


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 27, 2012)

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> Hey ThreeBoysChicks,
> 
> I have a house right up the road from you in Cascade (it's rented out now, though.) I always think of that when I see you post, just thought I'd comment about that. You are like my neighbor


That is amazing.  We are around that area a lot as we go to a church just outside of Sabillasville.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 27, 2012)

Tooks some pics of the animals after the snow stopped, but left my camera at the in-laws.  Will get it back this evening.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 27, 2012)

Love those trees are covered in white.


----------



## elevan (Dec 27, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Love those trees are covered in white.


That's my favorite part of snow pics too


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 27, 2012)

Barn with the horses staying out of the rain.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 27, 2012)

I just noticed,  you have 9 goats now?   Wow!  Didn't your wife say, a while back,  only 3?   Bet you have a bunch more soon! 

Nice pics.   Love those "ponies".


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 28, 2012)

Nina is confirmed bred to Rimfire - Due 4/15/2012








Two commercial boer does, purchased 11/24/2012 - Confirmed bred, they were with the buck from 10/22 - 11/24, they could be due between 3/21/2013 and 4/23/2013


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 28, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I just noticed,  you have 9 goats now?   Wow!  Didn't your wife say, a while back,  only 3?   Bet you have a bunch more soon!
> 
> Nice pics.   Love those "ponies".


Actually, we have 10 and one more to be picked up 1/13/2013.


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 28, 2012)

Are you right off of 550 near the stop sign? I drive that way to work everyday and I think I saw your barn and your chestnut horse through the trees, as i was going up the hill right before I got to the stop sign. But it looked like the barn in your pictures, so I don't know. 

Sorry if that's a weird question!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 28, 2012)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Are you right off of 550 near the stop sign? I drive that way to work everyday and I think I saw your barn and your chestnut horse through the trees, as i was going up the hill right before I got to the stop sign. But it looked like the barn in your pictures, so I don't know.
> 
> Sorry if that's a weird question!


That is us.  Not weird at all.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 28, 2012)

Also wanted to add.  I always talk about horses and them needing to appreciate their human's space.  Well this evening, I was bringing the girls over from the larger pasture so they were in the dry lot with the barn (Because we are suppose to get a bunch of snow tomorrow).  Blue decided to go through the gate with me.  She pinned me against the fence post and my left hand was between my chest and the post.  Now that back of my left hand is swollen and black and blue.  Ouch.

I was being complacent and she decided to be in a hurry.  Always be on your toes when dealing with big animals.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 31, 2012)

CAE Negative - Nina, Tilly, Libby, B001 and B002 confirmed CAE negative.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 31, 2012)

Congrats. Did you test for anything else?


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 31, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Congrats. Did you test for anything else?


Not this time.  Other than pregnancy.  I shipped the samples to BioTech and they only do Pregnancy and CAE.

Last year, everyone tested negative for CL, so I am pretty confident they are still CL negative.

Next year, I will do CAE and CL.


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 31, 2012)

Baby Goats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 31, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool. Congrats


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 5, 2013)

Our barn has 2 12X12 horse stalls.  The horses are never in them.  In fact, we are getting a run-in shed for the large field, so the horses can just stay over there.  As it is now, I only bring them over if there is suppose to be bad weather.

So I converted one of the 12X12 stalls into two Kidding Stalls.  In this first photo, Danny is pointing out the wall that I built out of pallets.  My friend manages our local Ace Hardware and my middle son works there, so I have a steady supply of pallets.  







In this photo, you can see the gate, which is a different size pallet, but was very light weight, made a perfect gate.  The pallets on the walls are for hay.  They are wide enough that a flake of hay slides right in.  Very little waste this way.






I used hinges that I purchased years ago in bulk form a BYC member.  All of the lumber was either the pallets or from a friends pool deck, which we took down and brought all of the lumber here.  Only thing I paid for were the screws.

Here is a close up on the pile of goat, Tilly and Libby in the corner, then Nina and Yogi on the outside.






Earlier today, I took some more pictures of the goats.

Nina and her daughter Tilly.  Nina is BioTracking confirmed Pregnant, due April 15, 2013









Nina and her daughter Libby.  And the sheep are behind them.






B001 - Unregistered Boer Goat - BioTracking confirmed Pregnant, due March 2013.






B002 - Unregistered Boer Goat - B001's daughter - Bio Tracking confirmed Pregnant, due March 2013.






Daisy taking a snooze.






B001 and B002, always together.






And one of my EE Roosters.  I have been trying for weeks to get a good photo of him.






Our Barneveldor Hen, crossed with our EE roosters, her offspring lay olive eggs and some with speckles.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 5, 2013)

Great pics, and that ee roo shot is awesome.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 5, 2013)

Your Nina is due to kid soon after our does are due to kid. I have one doe (Bailey) due April 4th and the other (Dixie) due April 12th. Looks like we'll both have April babies around!


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 6, 2013)

The goats look great!   And I love that hen!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 6, 2013)

Love your goats and chickens, I love how you repurpose the pallets and deck


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 6, 2013)

Love the pallet use!  Great idea.  And your Barnevelder hen is very pretty---we have a few from a hatchery and they are pretty but very flighty compared to the others (I thought they were going to be more tame but they sure do give nice sized, dark eggs).


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 6, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Love the pallet use!  Great idea.  And your Barnevelder hen is very pretty---we have a few from a hatchery and they are pretty but very flighty compared to the others (I thought they were going to be more tame but they sure do give nice sized, dark eggs).


My Barnevelder was the only chick to hatch from a dozen Hatching Eggs I purchased.  She is not any more flighty than any of my other chickens.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 16, 2013)

We sold our two sheep.  They were Katahdin's.  They pretty much just ate and well you know.  I always had to worry about them eatting the goats food and honestly, wanted room for a few more goats, so I sold them.

Can not keep all of them, right?

I have someone near us who always wants me to take bottle baby sheep when they get one.  I may do that if I have the goat milk to feed it and raise it up to sell.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 16, 2013)

Sorry you had to sell your sheep but hey, more goat now right?


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 18, 2013)

So we sold the two sheep that were 3 years old at auction.  They were really fat, got $196.49, sold 7 young roosters for $20, sold 11 guineas for $88.  That makes $304.49.  I am going shopping on Sunday afternoon.  There is a very reputable breeder near us that usually starts his doe kids between $400 and $500 and has many of them reserved before they are even born.  I emailed him and he has some LaMancha's kids on the ground this week and will sell some of them for $300.  I have always wanted a LaMancha, something about the two extremes, Long Ear Nubians and No Ear LaManchas.  

I was concerned because I would not have a buck.  I know that I could breed her to Trip and registered them as experimental.  However, the breeder said that since i am buying her from him, he will offer me drive way breedings to his bucks.  

So I am hopefully going to pick out a beautiful LaMancha doeling or I may decide to wait a couple of weeks and get a Nubian doeling from him.

Tough decision.

Thoughts?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 18, 2013)

Lamanchas!  

can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Shelly May (Jan 18, 2013)

Sorry I can't help you, As I would of sold all the goats and bought more Katahdins.


----------

